# soil composition



## dfs (Jun 29, 2017)

there is an ambiguity, perhaps an issue, about improving soil composition so that it either percolates faster (clay soil) or slower (sandy soil).

some say add compost to either and this does work at least on the short run.

others say forget it and build raised beds or hydroponics.
still others say to use mineral amendments.

what's your experience?

I live in SW central fl now, GA previously. One has too much clay, the other too much sand.


----------



## dfs (Jun 29, 2017)

here in SW fl I have a plot that was undisturbed for over 40 years. Leaf and plant growth was allowed to mulch naturally. The soil is very black. But a simple sediment test shows it it still sand with lots of black humus. It still percs as fast as plain sand.


----------

